# Black Bears don't get much bigger than this



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

State record broken here:

No. 1 with a bullet: 699-pound bear taken near Greenville â Out There - BDN Maine Blogs


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a LOT of Yogi Casserole.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

In New Jersey, where bear hunts are on again and off again depending on the political climate at the time, two black bears were killed, one at 770 lbs and one at 900 lbs.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

WOW!

thanks for the link.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

It would scare the beejeezus out of me to run into a bear this size while on a pleasure hike in the woods and mountains. Seems the do get bigger than this though....

The American Bear Association Home Page (Web Pages2/index)


----------

